# Suggestions on hair style



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok...a little history about Shiloh. She did not fit the maltese "look" of my dreams but when I met her I knew in my heart I could not leave her. She was living in a cage, was very dirty among other problems and was so scared but once I picked her up she quite shaking and nuzzled into my shoulder and would not let me put her down. She has been like that since. haha a real mommas girl. She is the most loving bundle of joy and my constant companion. 

Shiloh should have been a boy. She is a rough and hyper little girl. On the other hand Baxter should have been a little girl. He is quite, danity and loves his bows. Shiloh loves to wear clothes but not used to bows yet. 

So my question...Shiloh has a long nose and body very non-typical. I think she would probably look best without a topknot, what are your suggestions. It is close to Christmas and I am going to have the fluffs groomed but have never cut Shilohs hair just the typical sanitary trim and nails ect. Just not sure what style to go for with her. Just thinking since she loves clothes maybe a shorter cut and maybe no topknot. I just love the long coats and topknot. I am torn on what look to go for. NEED SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would wait til after christmas to take away the top knot.....she HAS to have a xmas bow for the holidays!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I love the topknots!! I just received a gorgeous Marj bow this week for Shiloh which is way to girly to give to Baxter. I am just tossing around ideas.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Shiloh looks beautiful! I don't think they have to fit the standard to keep a longer coat and wear a topknot.

You might want to consider getting a puppy cut, but keep the longer face, tail and topknot. This way she will look like Maltese but be easier to care for.

I'd think long and hard about cutting her topknot off. They cut Lady's off when she was being boarded after my car accident. I certainly understand why they did it since they couldn't be redoing it everyday, but I hated it! That was last May and it is still not completely grown back. I still have to use gel to keep the stragglers back.


----------



## BrigetteMarie (Oct 20, 2006)

You know what... I kind of have the same question. I have 2 boys from the same litter. Ty has straight hair and I will be able to grow his out like I want to, but harley on the other hand.... he has kind of poofy hair. Its not that I can't grow his out it's just that I feel it will look silly. Any advice on a style for him as well? lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

A lot depends on the type of head hair she has. Brinkley and Neyland have VERY different head hair. Brinkley's head hair is like Parker's...straight....and it lays down well w/out a top knot. Neyland's on the other hand is very "afro-like"







His does not lay well AT ALL w/out a top knot unless it is cut VERY short...so I let his grow out and keep his up, yet Brink's is down. I have let Brink's grow longer and it lays so nice! My groomer frames his face great so I can still see his sweet eyes, yet his head hair is almost as long as his ears with the exception of the face framing. IF I had a girl, it would be hard to cut the top-knot...but I can see where she could still be prissy looking if it was grown out and layed as well as Brink's does-especially if you let her ears grow longer too...I am not very good about keeping the top-knot business up. Neyland goes around a lot with the shaggy sheep-dog look.









I also like Massimo's look for a girl...with the short head and longer ears. That would be cute...

Here are a few pictures of Brink today...not great shots, but all I could get from him.









[attachment=16899:attachment]
[attachment=16900:attachment]
[attachment=16901:attachment]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think they are great shots Traci ! I just love Brink's face


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am not very good at grooming, and Wilson isn't very good at holding still, so I keep Wilson in a puppy cut all the time. I sometimes let his head hair grow long enough for a top knot- but I have no skills, so I end up using a clip instead of a bow. Here is Wilson's latest cut- and I LOVE it. 










He goes back to the groomer next week, the only thing I will do differently is get his ears about 1 inch shorter, because Molly always tries to chew on Wilson's ears. I love the puppy cut, I think it really does make them look like a puppy. It's easy to comb/brush and it is easier to blow dry when I bathe him. Wilson has a little bit of curl to his hair, so when he gets a bath I use a straightening conditioner. I tried several before I found one that wasn't too scented and didn't bother his skin, we use Matrix Sleek Look, funny thing is, this is the only one I can use on my own hair! The conditioner is so nice because it really softens and straightens his hair, so it mats a lot less than it did before.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

You should do the haircut that Brit gave to Cosy (CuteCosyntoy) ! She shaved her body but left the topknot/ears and the legs!! Really adorable! I tried to find the thread for you because there were pictures, but I am running late to take Luci for her Holiday/Birthday pics!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> Here are a few pictures of Brink today...not great shots, but all I could get from him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traci, I love Brinkley's cut!! It looks wonderful on him. I love the way his hair is framed around his face.


Shiloh has a long nose and it isn't accentuated as much when her hair is down rather than being pulled up into a topknot. That is the only reason I even considered trimming it. If I keep the topknot I think I will keep her shorter than Baxter just so I can dress her up more without so much matting. I just can't decide.

Shiloh is ruining Baxters hair by chewing and pulling all the time!!!!







I get on to her at times but at others Baxter starts bothering her and they have got to where they play so much better together. They just love to fight like brother and sisters.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

umm longer noses was in the breed around 2000. Breeders started shortening the noses. Rule of thumb on noses used to be the width of your thumb sideways on the bridge of the nose. Some say two fingers. 
I leave the hair longer on the head of my Nikki because of the longer nose he has. He looks better. Hides the length of the nose. I am sure she is a very nice Maltese.

Tina


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, Shiloh is a sweetheart and has captured the heart of my whole family, including Baxter haha







She is the most loving little girl I have ever seen. She loves everyone but is definitely a mommas girl. She is beautiful inside and out to me. I just want to find the right look for her.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite and ellie have pretty short hair. i can still put bows in them. i would definitely post pics of her here or try to see a similar looking malt on here and see if you like the cut. i LOVE puppy cuts. and its funny because when we go out, people who know she's a maltese and see how short and scruffy her hair looks (im not good at cutting) think she's just a big puppy. lol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie has hair like Parker's and Brink's... and a long-ish nose. She sounds a lot like Shiloh... very tomboyish and not girly at all and I can't imagine her in a bow or dress, etc. She's worn it pretty much like in her siggy picture all her life.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

when Billy was a puppy he grew first to his full length and only then to his width, so we had a period when he was this long noodle for a while...

what i did was to put the top knot on the side, and it actually looked much better!!!
it creates a more wide look
you should try it!

here is a pic from back then: (billy on the right)


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally really like topknots, so I agree with the suggestions to keep it and just cut the body shorter. I would definately keep the facial trimmings as well though, to help disguise the long nose. I think a short cut on the face would only accentuate that. Please post some pics of Shiloh--I'd love to see her!


----------

